
Update: I returned my Apple Watch 3 Cellular - ecesena
https://hackernoon.com/im-returning-my-apple-watch-3-cellular-602d24899bfd
======
masonic
Do you _need_ to give HN "updates" (with _no_ new content) every day or two?

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Update:%20I%20returned%20my%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Update:%20I%20returned%20my%20Apple%20Watch%203%20Cellular&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

~~~
ecesena
From the FAQ
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> Are reposts ok?

> [...] a small number of reposts is ok.

I posted this update twice, and typically repost 3-4 times total. Feel free to
ignore my next posts.

